

Ask YC: Payment Processing - scribblewiki

I know this has been talked about before many times; but, looking through it still haven't been able to find a good one.<p>We currently use Paypal which has most of the features we currently want
- no monthly fee
- monthly subscriptions
- not needing a merchant account<p>The problem is for a lot of business users and some consumers, going to another site Paypal looks a little "un-professional" and doesn't always just let you put in your credit card information.<p>I've looked at 
- Authorize.net, needs merchant account
- Amazon, for the U.S. only
- Paypal's PayFlowPro, for the U.S. only<p>I've been looking into 2checkout and they seem to look good.<p>Any other suggestions?
======
bufferout
For cushycms.com we offer a choice between PayPal and AlertPay when paying for
plans.

They both do subscriptions. PayPal for quick and easy. AlertPay for a more
traditional credit card style gateway.

Being based in Australia really limits our options though.

------
agotterer
If this a "serious" project, there shouldn't be a second thought to setting up
a proper merchant account (authorize.net). Its a very small investment in the
realm of things. Especially if you want to appear as "legit" or
"professional". If that not an investment you are willing to make yes, I think
you can get away with PayPal for the time being. Take a look at Express
checkout, it's a lot prettier then some of the previous PP integrations.

------
vaksel
I like <http://cdgcommerce.com/>

They have very good rates, and customer service is top notch.(look on sites
like webhosting talk and everyone raves about them)

\+ if you plan to store people's credit card info they have the vault for
that.(so you won't have to spend thousands on compliance with the credit card
companies)

------
Shooter
Amazon FPS?

I'm told this is a cool service, but I have no firsthand experience. We own a
payment processing company, so we've never had to deal with third-party
gateways before.

~~~
johns
FPS requires your users to have amazon accounts which introduces a similar
break in the checkout process as PayPal.

------
umangjaipuria
Amazon's Checkout By Amazon and Amazon Simple Pay are complete solutions -
much simpler to use than FPS.

~~~
scribblewiki
US only

------
johns
I use and recommend www.merchantplus.com

------
jasonlbaptiste
if youre doing subscriptions, zuora is the way to go. let me know if you want
an intro.

------
simonw
Google Checkout?

~~~
scribblewiki
Also, looked at that; was hoping for something again that I could either keep
users on my site or have it look similar to my site. Google Checkout doesn't
do any of that.

